# Cardio-Kickboxing and Muay Thai



## Carol (May 15, 2007)

I see Muay Thai training and kickboxing offered together alot.  While I haven't actually been to a Muay Thai gym yet, I have the feeling the kickboxing classes are pretty hard-core and not just the perky aerobic-bounce schlock thats taught at health clubs.

For you Muay Thai'ers in the know...are they commonly taught together?


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (May 15, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> For you Muay Thai'ers in the know...are they commonly taught together?


 
not that i know of, but i have seen many "muay thai kickboxing clubs" if thats what you mean


----------



## Carol (May 15, 2007)

chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618;;785639 said:
			
		

> not that i know of, but i have seen many "muay thai kickboxing clubs" if thats what you mean



Actually I should clarify...since Muay Thai is a form of kickboxing...

I meant cardio-kickboxing...classes that are more focused on fitness and conditioning than combat.

(excuse me while I make the edit to the thread title )


----------



## Odin (May 15, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Actually I should clarify...since Muay Thai is a form of kickboxing...
> 
> I meant cardio-kickboxing...classes that are more focused on fitness and conditioning than combat.
> 
> (excuse me while I make the edit to the thread title )


 
They do exist but are rare since in a actual Muay thai class you will spend at lease 45mins doing cardio so you will get all the cardio you need.


----------



## Eternal Beginner (May 15, 2007)

It is quite common to see these because the cardio kickboxing classes get people in the door who don't necessarily want to "fight".  I help teach a cardio kickbox class and the women in it have no interest in sparring or being great fighters but they do like that it isn't the 'same old' aerobics class.

Many clubs need to keep numbers high for membership to pay the bills and by attracting a different demographic they can increase traffic.  Everyone wins, school keeps the doors open and equipment new and up to date and the "non"fighters can have a fun, challenging workout and get fit without getting hit.


----------



## achilles95 (May 15, 2007)

My class is half and half... We do a hell of a lot of skipping, which is really effective.


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (May 16, 2007)

although i have seen loads of schools which teach half and half ive never seen a gym which is all cardio

chris


----------



## Kieran (May 16, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Actually I should clarify...since Muay Thai is a form of kickboxing...


 
Sorry if this seems pedantic in any way but if anything it would be the other way around. Kickboxing is a watered down muay thai. Kickboxing is a more westernised version of muay thai, created by an American in the 50's. Although Thailand may not be able to lay claim to the foundation of all styles of combat using kicks it can almost certainly claim to have the oldest sytem in Muay Thai.

If you mean it was a type of kickboxing just as a quick classification, then fair enough, sorry for being extremely picky!

To answer your question, over here is Scotland, I've not seen the two offered together at all. I've seen boxing and "boxercise" and I've seen cardio kickboxing but not offered with muay thai.


----------



## Odin (May 16, 2007)

Kieran said:


> Sorry if this seems pedantic in any way but if anything it would be the other way around. Kickboxing is a watered down muay thai. Kickboxing is a more westernised version of muay thai, created by an American in the 50's. Although Thailand may not be able to lay claim to the foundation of all styles of combat using kicks it can almost certainly claim to have the oldest sytem in Muay Thai.
> 
> If you mean it was a type of kickboxing just as a quick classification, then fair enough, sorry for being extremely picky!
> 
> To answer your question, over here is Scotland, I've not seen the two offered together at all. I've seen boxing and "boxercise" and I've seen cardio kickboxing but not offered with muay thai.


 
Its a far journey from where you are but sheapards bush fitness first gym here in Londondoes one!lol ( You'll find alot of thai classes in health centres are fitness based ) 

Its just a lot of pad work with absolutely no attempt at technique what so ever.


----------



## Carol (May 19, 2007)

Kieran said:


> Sorry if this seems pedantic in any way but if anything it would be the other way around. Kickboxing is a watered down muay thai. Kickboxing is a more westernised version of muay thai, created by an American in the 50's. Although Thailand may not be able to lay claim to the foundation of all styles of combat using kicks it can almost certainly claim to have the oldest sytem in Muay Thai.
> 
> If you mean it was a type of kickboxing just as a quick classification, then fair enough, sorry for being extremely picky!
> 
> To answer your question, over here is Scotland, I've not seen the two offered together at all. I've seen boxing and "boxercise" and I've seen cardio kickboxing but not offered with muay thai.



By all means Kieran, please be pedantic!  

I appreciate, and welcome the correction, I'm very new to this and would rather learn from a mistake than make the same mistake over again.  :asian:


----------



## thaistyle (May 20, 2007)

I have seen more kickboxing and cardio-kickboxing offered together but seldom see muay Thai and cardio-kickiboxing.  A good muay Thai gym and training will give you plenty of cardio conditioning.  The bad thing with cardio-kickboxing and things like Tae-Bo is I have met people that do that and think they can defend themselves with it.  Just remember cardio-kickboxing is not kickboxing and kickboxing is not muay Thai.


----------



## mariaclara (May 23, 2007)

HI,

we got into muay  thai for fitness. but this is a lot better than the taebo cardio kickboxing we did before.

at least here, our instructors are real muay thai/boxer guyz. in those cardio kickboxing we went to, the instructors were aerobics kinda guys.

guess its psych. i mean i feel better knowing these guyz here are th e real thing. hehehe:ultracool

have fun!


----------



## thaistyle (May 24, 2007)

Well mariaclara, it sounds as if you have been converted.  Happy training!


----------



## lateralex (May 25, 2007)

I've been doing pad training with some friends and recently two girls joined us for a couple sessions. They had done cardio-kickboxing in the past, and both said they were shocked at how much more work hitting pads was. Neither of them good last more than 4-5 minutes hitting pads, but both came back to do it again. So if you are asking if you should pick one over the other, I'd say Muay Thai.


----------



## Jutt- (Jun 14, 2007)

When I get my weekly lesson's on Tuesday's , when I get there early my Muay Thai Instructor is teaching Beginners to Red Belts Kick Boxing , be he teaches us.

Like our class , he makes them sweat a hell of a lot , which can only be a good thing.


----------



## Tong Po (Jun 14, 2007)

The gym I train at is strictly Thai Boxing. There are separate classes for men, women, and children.  However, women are more than welcome to train in the men's class. They do not have a cardio kickboxing/Tae Bo type class. The women do everything the men do and it's the best cardio workout I've ever done. Also, you don't step in the ring for full contact sparring until you are ready and that's only if you want to.

I like this set-up better than a Tae Bo type class because you're getting a great workout and learning something useful at the same time.


----------

